# Cargador para la Tablet



## miguelcolon (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola,
Tuve que comprar otro cargador para la tablet, el tema es que no me di cuenta y compre uno con menos capacidad de corriente (el original era de 2A y el nuevo de 1A de salida).
Ahora tarda mucho tiempo en cargar la tablet, ademas de este inconveniente puede traerle algun problema a la tablet (estoy pensando en la bateria interna) o no?.

Salu2.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2015)

Solo eso, que tardara más en cargar


----------



## Scooter (Feb 17, 2015)

Seguramente no. Lo que puede que pase es que muera el cargador por sobrecarga.


----------



## n688 (Mar 20, 2015)

Alguna página recomendada para comprar accesorios de tablets? Estoy buscando un cargador para un tablet Asus y en las tiendas físicas de la zona no lo encuentro, pero las paginas web que he consultado tienen los accesorios desordenados y no encuentro lo que busco


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 20, 2015)

Hola.

¿Cómo es el cargador?
Tipo USB o tipo  plug.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2015)

No son tan difíciles de encontrar.
 Yo tengo uno kensigton con dos salidas usb de 2,1A cada una. Luego lo que necesitas es el cable para tu dispositivo.
Además llevaba unos "alargadores" usb-usb con la "resistencia clave" interna para cargar a los dispositivos que detectan una resistencia y si no está no cargan. Como no tengo ninguno de esos no los uso.
Me costó 14€ en pccoste y estaba disponible en la tienda en stock.


Si no encuentras, busca una fuente de 5V y todos los A que puedas.


----------



## cazumo (Abr 12, 2015)

No le pasará nada a la tablet. Pero la batería tardará mucho más en cargar y no se cargará completamente. Además de que acortarás la vida del cargador.


----------

